# Bad Issues



## gmcl2k (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all, i joined this site after looking on it for some supplement information. I have recently purchased some tribulus terrestris from body fortress. I also got some L-Arginine and 2 other things in a capsule. 2 Reasons why im buying this 
1. I was in an accident a few years ago and got really unfit due to not being able to play football etc and now im near better im starting to keep fit to get in shape again as at the minute im really unfit.
2. The biggest reason - Im lacking big time in testosterone and sexual drive towards my fiance who i love and find so damn sexy(although i cant show this much due to my lacking drive). 

Im not looking to bulk up much just a little so im now doing a few push ups, Swim and start football again, but im hoping the tribulus will help even though im not sure if its the bulgarian version. 

Has anyone got any advice as im at a loose end and this is going on far to long now. I need to get my man drive back.

Thank you all.

G


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Dec 2, 2008)

How old are you?

I think if you are legitimately lacking in testosterone, there may be a medical problem that is at play? I am not that educated on the matter, but if I wasn't driven at all to sex with my girlfriend, and felt no drive whatsoever, I would assume larger problems, and supplementation wouldnt be my first course of action. 

If I ever feel lethargic or apathetic, an intense weight lifting session followed by some hard running generally gets me harder than Clint eastwood in dirty harry, besides giving me more energy, stamina, drive, ambition, etc.

Have you seen a doctor about this issue?


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 2, 2008)

goin thursday. something aint right, my girl is amazing looking and i just done have the drive for it or anything..something aint right.im 27...thot tribulus would give me the drive, off to the pool now. c what doc says


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 2, 2008)

I wouldn't open the tribulus til I come back from the doctor, or get results.  If you have a legitimate test issue TT aint gonna help it in my opinion.

Anyone got any legitimate research that tribulus isnt another marketing run?


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 2, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> I wouldn't open the tribulus til I come back from the doctor, or get results.  If you have a legitimate test issue TT aint gonna help it in my opinion.
> 
> Anyone got any legitimate research that tribulus isnt another marketing run?



Nope, in fact most of the scientific stuff I read on trib says it is BS.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2008)

How much weight did you gain?

How long have you been trying to lose weight?  What is your diet like?


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 2, 2008)

sorry i havnt really gained weight, i have got a little flabby around my sides and tummy but nothing major, could loose that in no time. i have started taking the tablets but will stop now until the doc gets a reading, i dont want to make it seem higher than it would be normally just because ive taken tt and the other stuff..im just trying everything and going to the doc again seems like the right decision as viagra didnt work or anything..will continue to exercise tho..

thank you all

George


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 2, 2008)

ive a very good diet with cod liver oil and multivitamin in the morning also-
morning - weetibix or 2slices of wholemeal toast with butter and a cup of tea or green tea

lunch - tuna salad sandwich or pasta, tea and a bar

dinner - potatos and gammon steaks or sometimes chips, or rice and curry

tea and 2 biscuits

cereal before bed- cornflakes


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 2, 2008)

gmcl2k said:


> ive a very good diet with cod liver oil and multivitamin in the morning also-
> morning - weetibix or 2slices of wholemeal toast with butter and a cup of tea or green tea
> 
> lunch - tuna salad sandwich or pasta, tea and a bar
> ...



So you are starving yourself and wonder why you sexual function has dropped?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2008)

get testosterone levels checked.


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 2, 2008)

but thats what ive always ate and im not loosing weight or anything, i havnt changed this at all.if anything im eating better dinners. im 14stone around 90kgs..is what im eating not enough?i havnt felt good in a while, no real drive, sexually or energy for other things..i just want to be a horney,healty happen man again lol...what would you suggest i eat..ive also started eating broccoli and cabbage which i hate just to help..green tea which i hate i drink..i will listen to all advice people..many thanks


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 2, 2008)

yea docs on thursday and im gonna demand a test check..cant go on like this..nothing else has worked and i know something aint right..its a big big thing which is probably caused by something so simple as a lack of something like test or zinc..i hope this is the case and i can get it sorted..i might keep a pic diary also of my fitness progress if the keyhole surgury on my knees go well.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 2, 2008)

Dude, seriously.  That is one of the worst diets I've seen posted on this site, hands down!

You say this is what you've always eaten...perhaps its getting to the point to where its catching up with you then?

When I did my first show I was the horniest I've ever been in my life.  I attest it to higher water intake and good nutrition.  Fats are important for your hormones, but thats general good nutrition as well.


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 2, 2008)

ok im going to really think about what i eat so here it is, every last thing in the day.

morning - weetibix or 2slices of wholemeal toast with butter and a cup of tea or green tea, 2 bits of fruit, apple and bananna

lunch - tuna salad sandwich or pasta, or something warm like pasta bolognese or beans and toast then tea and a bar and 1 orange

dinner - potatos and gammon steaks with pinapple and cheese or sometimes chips with salad and ham, or rice and chicken curry, or chicken fillet with veg and roast potatos with milk or water

8pm - tea and 2 biscuits

cereal before bed- cornflakes or weetibix

Thats really it. I did use a diet tracker and put everything in and it says what i was eating showed up as ok as i wanted to check i was eating the right things as i thought i was lacking zinc from foot or something.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 3, 2008)

the protein content seems desperately low...


my diet includes 3 cans of tuna
cottage cheese
whey
chicken or steak

every day

track your diet at

fitday.com

and give us your macros (breakdown of fats/protein/carbs in grams or calories preferably)


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 3, 2008)

ok i will do. since hearing i was undereating by someone on the site i today ate more
3 weetibix with milk - 8am
3 toast, butter with tea - 10.30
apple, bananna, orange
2 boiled eggs, spagetti, toast wtih butter and tea with twix - 1.30pm

That is so far plus drank 1.5ltr of water so far.


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 3, 2008)

based on the above in that fitday.com site - 
              Grams Calories %-Cals  
Calories              1,426   
Fat          43.4    389          27 % 
Saturated 16.3    147          10 % 
Polyunsaturated 7.1 64        4 % 
Monounsaturated 13.7  123   9 % 
Carbohydrate 202.4 808        56 % 
Dietary Fiber 11.8    
Protein         59.3   240        17 % 
Alcohol 0.0 0 0 % 

so far its shite by the looks of the pie chart


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 3, 2008)

ive my full day diet done on that site, here it goes-
x3 weetibix cereal
x4 cup milk
x 3 toast with butter
x 3 mugs of tea
x 2 eggs
400grams spaghetti
x1 snickers bar
x2 cups of fried rice
x1 chicken breat with curry
x3 cup french fries
x 2 butter
x4 cup corn flakes

-------Grams----Cal-----%
Fat----142.6----1271----34
Carbs--466.1----1854----50
Protein-142.8 ----579----16

I feel like ive ate loads today to get this, im not sure if i could eat that much cals a day, how do i increase my protein without affecting my carbs and fat.. also what exercise is good with this diet to get fit and tighten up.

cheers


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 3, 2008)

gmcl2k said:


> ive my full day diet done on that site, here it goes-
> x3 weetibix cereal
> x4 cup milk
> x 3 toast with butter
> ...


You may feel like youre eating loads because of the high carbs.  For me and many others, carbs make us bloat.  Especially refined stuff like bread and cereals....french fries and corn flakes,toast,weetabix....3 cups of fries,4 cups of corn flakes,3 pieces of toast,3 cups weetabix,?  Am I reading this correctly?

You can find several reports of blood sugar effecting erectile dysfunction.  I'm not technical enough to explain why.  I'm a carb guy myself but when i started cutting them down and to better quality,upping good fats and protein, I felt better in every way.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 3, 2008)

increasing protein can be done a few ways

eat more meat
eat grains with higher protein content
whey/other protein supplements

most of my meals are BASED around a meaty protein
the grains and fats are secondary

for me this is the only way for me to consume enough protein

for instance
a can of tuna (i perfer "solid white" it is a firmer, more identifiable steak)
and along side ill smear 2 tbs of peanut butter on a single piece of whole grain bread

this comes out to around 
40g of protein
15g carbs
20g fats

and comes in just short of 450 cals


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 3, 2008)

ALSO


you may not need to consume the number of calories you consumed today, every day.

3600 would be well over maint for me
im in the gym 4 times a week, and my off day activities are nothing to shake a stick at...
i burn _alot _of calories

and when im on a cut, 2500 is my range


----------



## gmcl2k (Dec 4, 2008)

well doc says its all in my head, he took a blood sample to check test levels, checked me out, so i have to wait on results then go from there.got peanut butter today and tuna,gonna try and eat more of this,. ill try anything to help. I said to him, viagra is not a good fix, its like having a car not running right and deciding to put a turbo on it to speed it up, yes it will make it better but the problem still exists.


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 4, 2008)

i think if you put your diet in order, train regularly, and rest properly; everything should straighten out. otherwise there could be a serious problem

wise of you to go to the doc when your concerned, he should be able to help you more than I...

and your analogy of viagra, at this point, is a pretty good one in my opinion...


----------



## GOtriSports (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah wait for the blood results and see. Have your test levels ever been checked before? If not your problem might not be low test it could be something else. If this doc says it is all in your head, you might want to get a second opinion and look for a specialist


----------

